# greenup dam 5-10



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we fished the rocks this morning caught whitebass,smallmouth and hybrids all the way to the point. some spots it was every cast. all are fish where caught on zman minnowz in pearl 1/4oz jig head 10ft or closer to the bank.i just love it when the water is up


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Rick. I love it when they are close


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

dave I found a replacement for 3 in. yum dingers.was catching sauger on them earley in the week when water was down.got a guy in texas making them for me.i cant tell no difference in them


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I was actually thinking about taking the trip and going to the dam. I am coming from Cincinnati. When you say the water is up, is it over the concrete fishing platform?? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

yes Streamhawk, the walkway is all under water now. last reading showed water level at 27 feet and climbing. hope this helps. nice day I see fishercreekrick! do you sell the lures you were using at your shop?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> yes Streamhawk, the walkway is all under water now. last reading showed water level at 27 feet and climbing. hope this helps. nice day I see fishercreekrick! do you sell the lures you were using at your shop?


 Yeah Look11, I see it's supposed to level out at about 27ft for a couple days now. Yeah Rick, the sooner the better now. I'd rather use them for the Wipers when everyone is throwing the stickbaits


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Daveo76 I hope it drops quicker than it has been lately. can't wait to hit the walkway again.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> Daveo76 I hope it drops quicker than it has been lately. can't wait to hit the walkway again.


Kind of a slow drop but the upper sidewalk should be ok sometime Wednesday


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> Kind of a slow drop but the upper sidewalk should be ok sometime Wednesday


I drove down there last night. WAAAAYYY up and muddy! I do hope it drops soon. I am itching for some action.


----------

